# [ZEIT] Quantencomputer: Problem gelöst – in rund drei Minuten statt 10.000 Jahren



## Newsfeed (28 September 2019)

​ Google ist es wohl gelungen, einen Quantencomputer zu bauen. Supercomputer lässt er weit hinter sich. Auch wenn er zunächst nur eine nutzlose Aufgabe gelöst hat.

Weiterlesen...


----------

